# Life after gyno surgery, Hgh and fear and prevention of returning gyno



## Stanley2012 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi all.

A quick back ground summery I've been a member of a gym for 11 years now, I consider myself to be In better than average shape being 27 years old 12 stone 9% bf (if any one was going to ask) my split is chest,back,shoulders,arms,legs. Without dragging this out to much I used steroids when I was 18 without having a clue really what I was doing just going along with a group of people being easily influenced. As a result I suffered bad acne got fat (23% bf) and got gyno.... I have spent the last 9 years dedicating myself to the gym in every way and educating myself the best I can and also stayed away from all steroids.

Right now I have that out the way, I am striving to be the best I can and the gyno is not as noticeable as it once was due to being a low body fat but the puffy nipples and the lack of shape my lower chest and the effect this has had on my mind has led me together surgery.

This is my question I have my surgery next month and my plan has always been to start a Hgh course a year or more, I have spent hour and hours researching Hgh length of time courses should or need to be, dosage size and timings ect ect also a very good friend of mine ( a vet on a popular forum) who is sourcing my Hgh has told me that Hgh does not cause gyno!

Yet I have read soooo many posts from people like 'Hgh gyno' 'reversing gyno from Hgh' to make me believe otherwise! So I've been trying to understand this topic more "Hgh and gyno" I read so many contradicting things but I think it's the fact gh binds to the prolactin receptor and that can cause gyno, then I read SERMS and AI's shouldn't be used on Hgh :S

Helppppppp......

So if Hgh can cause gyno (which due to what I've read and that alone I'm positive it can) how do I prevent it????? Seeing as prevention is better or easier than a cure and having gyno and about to go through surgery I never want it again.

Hgh is meant to be a long time commitment even a life style choice so if I have to take something alongside Hgh wat effects can that have long term and can u take serm's or AI's for years and years.

Sorry for the length of this post and it being my 1st one on this site, but don't no where else to turn to. Also any odd words will be this stupid iPad auto correcting or my bad spelling 

Many thanks guys.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

caber twice a week you shouldnt have an issue with hgh gyno?


----------



## Stanley2012 (Jun 27, 2012)

Cheers bro,

I read about a guy taking .5 EOD. How much unthinking for rice a week?

Guess I'll go do my research on long term use of caber. Cheers again.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

.5mg e3d


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

you might not need it though just play it by ear


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

or play it by bitch tit i should say ..


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

ivr heard this about gh but not sure how true it is and also most guys will be running high androgens whilst on gh so that expalins getting tits lol,i get gyno easy so have to be carefull but im on gh and have had no problems upto now.


----------



## Stanley2012 (Jun 27, 2012)

Just paranoid after getting gyno in my younger years I guess..... Iv had a lot of people say I won't need it... Been recommended exemestane aswel.

Ill play it by ear then :tongue:

Thanks again


----------

